
Silicon Valley’s Unchecked Arrogance - vr3690
https://medium.com/the-development-set/silicon-valley-s-unchecked-arrogance-d86cbb8db52#.sa3uwnjd1
======
AnimalMuppet
This reads like somebody just wanting to complain.

YC says that their startups need to move to SF/SV? Yeah, they do. They do it
because they see real, concrete value for a startup being there. YC has actual
experience with startups, so they have a reasonable basis for knowing what
they're talking about. This isn't "Silicon Valley Arrogance", it's some people
who are actually involved seeing that there are concrete benefits to being in
SF/SV.

YC is talking about basic income because they think SV's going to have all the
money and everyone else is going to be left behind? YC's talking about basic
income because they _see_ people being left behind, and they actually care
enough to want to do something about it. That's not arrogance; it's
observation plus compassion.

